# I`m looking for a good camera bag



## dantambok

Hi there, I`m looking for a good camera bag thats going to fit my stuff..
gripped 7D
17-55mm Is usm 2.8
100mm macro 2.8L is usm
70-200mm f/2.8L usm
580ex II
50mm 1.8

the 17-55mm 2.8 would be on the camera most of the time. Any suggestions on what bag to get?
thanks!


----------



## bigtwinky

Sling bag, shoulder bag, backpack, rolling bag, belt packs,.... ? 

Walk around use, all day use, hiking, traveling, event shooting,...?

What is your budget? Friend of mine bought a rolling bag that can also be a backpack and cost him $450. 

I find that I can never have too many camera bags. There isnt 1 bag that does it all. I have one for everyday use, one for hiking and travelling, one to carry all my gear for an event.

My every day bag is the one that gets the most abuse. It is a shoulder bag, but it doesnt look like a camera bag. Its the Lowepro Classified 160 AW

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Classified-160%20AW,2121.htm







It is a deep bag with 2 long seperators for 3 areas. In one area, I can drop in my 70-200 2.8 IS, with the hood off. That gives you an idea of depth. I mount a 28-75 to my 7D and put it in the middle area, with my 10-22 or flash in the third area. It gets heavy, and I rarely put all this gear in. 

It looks like a messanger bag, but it opens from the top. You dont need to open the flap to get to the gear. It is quickly accessible. Under the flap is a zipper to make the bag extend a bit, a slide pocket for documents (I put a lumiquest diffuser in there) and a velcro closed pocket that can hold a flash, a charger...

It has an all weather bag built in (hence the AW in the name). My main beef is with the shoulder pad. It doesnt move along the shoulder strap. Minor issue, but no idea why they made it this way.


My hiking traveling pack is a Lowepro Primus AW. 

http://products.lowepro.com/product/Primus-AW,1995,14.htm





Its a bigger bag with lots of straps and places to adjust the bag. It has a lower section for gear and an upper section for other stuff (or more photo gear! - but its unpadded). In the top section, I have put in there a pair of jeans, shirt, light sweater and a pair of shoes. In the lower section, I can put down my 70-200 2.8, 50mm on the top padded area and then the 10-22 and 28-75 in the other area. There is a side opening that you can quickly get your camera out of when swinging the bag to the front using 1 strap, similar to the fastpack series. Note that you wont be able to fit a gripped body out of this side opening. Side pocket can hold a 1 litre bottle of water. Tripod strap on the back

Shoulder straps are comfortable and adjustable. There is a waist belt and sternum strap. The bag opens from the BACK. So when in a crowd, people cant open zippers. You have to rest the back on its front on the ground to get to the gear (if not using the side access), which is great as the back doesnt get dirty, and this is the part that goes onto your back...so your clothes stay clean.

Its AW as well. 


I'm still shopping for an event bag or a bag that can hold 2 bodies, 4-5 lenses, 2 flashes. Debating between Think Tank products, more Lowepro (Computrekker backpack),...


EDIT:  and no, I dont work for Lowepro.  I just like their gear and their service.  Coming back from Australia, I lost the strap for my Primus that holds the tripod to the bag.  I was temporarily using a velcro thing.  My local shop told me to contact Lowepro for a replacement.  I called, asked where I can buy one.  Within 4 days, I had one Fedexed to my house, free of charge.  Great service, which is key for any company to keep my business


----------



## KmH

bigtwinky said:


> I'm still shopping for an event bag or a bag that can hold 2 bodies, 4-5 lenses, 2 flashes. Debating between Think Tank products, more Lowepro (Computrekker backpack),...


I have a Case Logic backpack that fits that bill, including a 15" laptop compartment that I use for a clipboard and paperwork (model releases mostly) instead.


----------



## vansnxtweek

I love the Lowepro stuff myself.  I have the 200aw I believe. Its a backpack style and it holds all I have and leaves more room for what I may get in the future.  I don't have a huge arsenal yet so I'm not sure if this will work for you but bigtwinks speaks the truth..they make good stuff.


----------



## mwcfarms

I have a lowpro sling back atm but I officially have run out of room. For a quick outing bag its ok but this is my next bag. Its super light, almost weighs the same as the one I have now and way more room and I love the way it lays out. 

Kata R-103 Rucksack | TheCameraStore.com


----------



## dantambok

the lowepro Classified 160 AW looks great. 

Im looking for a shoulder bag or backpack. They`re hard to find here in the Philippines so i can`t try them in person if everything fits. I`m just going to order it online. And I`ll spend up to a 100$ if needed, but less is best. 
thanks


----------



## bigtwinky

dantambok said:


> the lowepro Classified 160 AW looks great.
> 
> Im looking for a shoulder bag or backpack. They`re hard to find here in the Philippines so i can`t try them in person if everything fits. I`m just going to order it online. And I`ll spend up to a 100$ if needed, but less is best.
> thanks


 
Wont get too much for under $100, specially if you include the shipping to get to you.
I bought the Lowepro 160AW for $140 and the Primus was $170.  The old Lowepro Slingshot 200AW I had cost me $70, but as was said, I ran out of room quickly.  And that was the old model, I think the new ones cost more.


----------



## CameraGeek

I am planning to get this bag after I watched this video -


----------



## supermanning

Just got a Tenba messager bag. Lots of room, doesn't look like a camera bag, and mine is purple


----------



## David Dvir

The lowepro slingshot 300 is a great bag, I think it's a little over 100 bucks now and I know you can fit all those things and a few more in it.  It's very handy and easy to carry.  My choice.  

I prefer the smaller slingshot, the 100AW but honestly it'd be too little for you.  So the 300AW I think is the way to go.


----------



## rmpbklyn

my bags are lowepro
i like their staps, which are sturdy, and wide, so easier on the shoulder


----------



## LearnMyShot

I use the Lowepro Stealth Reporter D400 AW...It has a strap and backpack function...
lowepro D400 - Adorama.com


----------



## ironsidephoto

Check out Naneu. naneubags.com, i believe. I have their Sahara 115 and u220. They make some great bags.


----------



## NikonShooter82

bigtwinky said:


> Sling bag, shoulder bag, backpack, rolling bag, belt packs,.... ?
> 
> Walk around use, all day use, hiking, traveling, event shooting,...?
> 
> What is your budget? Friend of mine bought a rolling bag that can also be a backpack and cost him $450.
> 
> I find that I can never have too many camera bags. There isnt 1 bag that does it all. I have one for everyday use, one for hiking and travelling, one to carry all my gear for an event.
> 
> My every day bag is the one that gets the most abuse. It is a shoulder bag, but it doesnt look like a camera bag. Its the Lowepro Classified 160 AW
> 
> http://products.lowepro.com/product/Classified-160%20AW,2121.htmOutdoor patio furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a deep bag with 2 long seperators for 3 areas. In one area, I can drop in my 70-200 2.8 IS, with the hood off. That gives you an idea of depth. I mount a 28-75 to my 7D and put it in the middle area, with my 10-22 or flash in the third area. It gets heavy, and I rarely put all this gear in.
> 
> It looks like a messanger bag, but it opens from the top. You dont need to open the flap to get to the gear. It is quickly accessible. Under the flap is a zipper to make the bag extend a bit, a slide pocket for documents (I put a lumiquest diffuser in there) and a velcro closed pocket that can hold a flash, a charger...
> 
> It has an all weather bag built in (hence the AW in the name). My main beef is with the shoulder pad. It doesnt move along the shoulder strap. Minor issue, but no idea why they made it this way. . . .



I own this same bag and it has served me very nicely.  The look is great and I have had no issues with the quality or the functionality.  I used to have a Pelican case that held all of my equipment, but it was too bulky.  And unless you are planning on shipping your camera via airplane or something, it is probably not worth all of the hassle. Don't get me wrong, the Pelican case protected my equipment very well, it was just very cumbersome to take on smaller shoots.  I always ended up putting everything in a little side bag anyways.  The LowePro has been a nice alternative.


----------



## McNugget801

I LOVE my Clik Elite Hiker.
I use it for both hiking and as my day to day photo bag.


----------



## nahtanoj

just got a lowerpro 202AW, LOVE IT!  sling it on your back, twist it to the front open the flap and your camera is right there ready to go.


----------



## Ventura Photographer

Pelican Cases... I carry my D3 and the holy trinity in a Pelican 1510.


----------



## Seekwence

I love my Lowepro Fastpack 250. Holds camera with lens attached and 2-3 other lenses. Main camera section is adjustable for your gear. Upper section holds non-camera related stuff as well as a separate, padded laptop sleeve that will hold up to 15" laptop.


----------



## bigluelok

this is a great thread ill read it when im not so tired


----------



## willisdek

Sevastopol is also the home of publisher Reilly Media, which publishes books on open source software and other items and international camera bag manufacturer Lowe-pro Inc.


----------



## photocraziness

I have found an awesome camera backpack.I only paid $100,00 and I fit all my gear (5 lenses, and a Sony A350) along with misc stuff. I even used the really handy rain cover. Best of all, all the padding and ergonomic actually works, and the bag is pretty light, even with my laptop and gear in it.  It&#8217;s great! Check the website out: PORTARÉ


----------



## dirtfan21

Quantaray Large Camera Backpack (Black) - 18092-031N2L - RitzCamera.com I have this backpack and for the price you cant go wrong I have had it for four years now and is still useable


----------



## socrdude

all depends on how long you will carry it.. and how far you are walking. I have a backpack, I have a courier bag and now I have one on wheels as my last outing, all day, had my sore from walking all around London with the gear.. so one on wheels has been very nice. I shoot alot of sports, so the have a tendency to need space for 2 bodies with 300mm + 1.4 TC and then 70-200 , so wheels is turning out nicely. BUT have the 3million dollar bag for when one body is good.


----------



## Jakefreese

I have finally decided on a lowepro fastpack 350.  I was trying to just have one bag and this seemed to get the closest.  Can fit way more gear than you really want to lug around all day.


----------



## Devistater

This site has a seletion of camera cases that my fit your gear. Camera Cases at Packs N' Bags

To answer the question at hand I would have to go for this one. APE CASE ACPRO2000 DSLR & NOTEBOOK BACKPACK (LARGE)  That one will have some space left over, but hey, have room to expand!


----------



## Balmiesgirl

It really depends what use is intended! 
I have a think tank shoulder bag that houses my basic gear most of the time.
 I use a shoot sac lens bag when I am covering events and want to move quickly. I also tried the boda lens bags but they looked so huge!  I couldn't get used to feeling like I had a huge growth on my hip! 

I have my location lighting kit in a pelican case. it's waterproof and practically indestructible! I have lots of divider compartments in it to keep everything organized and safe.

I use the tote & shoot bag from shoot sac to take to the park etc. with my children. I like it cause it looks like a regular tote bag not a camera bag. It has a quick access compartment that fits my camera body and 24-70 2.8 lens in it easily. In the main compartment there is a pocket for my 70-200 2.8. It has side pockets that I can use for extra gear or a water bottle. 

. I use the Clik elite bottle rocket for hiking. I use the side pockets for my 70-200 and my 14-24 and the body (d3) with my 24-70 in the main compartment. I love how easy it is to access my lenses without unpacking everything. It has a place to put in a water bladder and a compartment on top to put snacks, extra socks, sunscreen, etc. in. The bag comes with two stainless steel water bottles that have nice locking seals so you don't accidentally spill on your equipment.

I think the quest for the "ideal bag" is about impossible for me. I have so many different gear configurations.


----------

